# AT's Super Joe is now a COVER BOY



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's right....last years JOE of the year is now a super model...well maybe not a super model in the true since of the term....

But he made the cover none the less:wink:

http://fieldarchery.com/magazine/index.cfm


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Now that's a scary issue!! :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Now that's a scary issue!! :mg:




Funny how there is nothing in the entire magazine about the cover boy:doh: 

Also there is a pic of Vic Mathews in the weird dressed people pics....it says he is from Missourii....he lives about 20 mins from me in Va:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The cover says "2007" Amateur Shooter of the Year
but page 2 says "2008" Amateur Shooter of the Year

So which is it?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's right....last years JOE of the year is now a super model...well maybe not a super model in the true since of the term....
> 
> But he made the cover none the less:wink:
> 
> http://fieldarchery.com/magazine/index.cfm


Super model??? I guess I did jump back from the mailbox when I saw "it" staring at me........but not quit the same jump as the "normal" super model gets. :wink:
And Page 66 has a 1/2 page blip on the "JOE of the year". :darkbeer:

Lien2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The cover says "2007" Amateur Shooter of the Year
> but page 2 says "2008" Amateur Shooter of the Year
> 
> So which is it?


He was the 2007 Shooter of the Year.....

They are just predicting the future for 2008.:wink: He would have to not go to Outdoor Nationals to not win it again this year....he has a nice lead already


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The cover says "2007" Amateur Shooter of the Year
> but page 2 says "2008" Amateur Shooter of the Year
> 
> So which is it?


Well, technically it's 07, but... he's at the top for '08 at the moment too.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wow, just one thought comes to mind lookin at it


"Deet De-Dee"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> wow, just one thought comes to mind lookin at it
> 
> 
> "Deet De-Dee"


 

If you are a Deee....Please don't marry a Deee....cuz you will have babies....and they will be Deet Da Deees

but what does that say about all of us....cuz he has been kicking the crap out of us:doh:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you are a Deee....Please don't marry a Deee....cuz you will have babies....and they will be Deet Da Deees
> 
> but what does that say about all of us....cuz he has been kicking the crap out of us:doh:



they are a gifted lot, arent they?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> He was the 2007 Shooter of the Year.....
> 
> They are just predicting the future for 2008.:wink: He would have to not go to Outdoor Nationals to not win it again this year....he has a nice lead already


A Ha, and hence the pressure to turn pro:wink:

Hinkel, keep flying the amateur flag and taking up cover space,If they put you up front, god alone only knows what their *second *choice was

Be looking for ya on a Wheaties box next:wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Ahhhhh.... My hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue::wink:


Bring your copies and Sharpies to the Hillbilly!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Now thats a face only a mother could love if I ever seen one!!!!!!!!!!

Nevertheless good going Randy.....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks to all for the congrats!

Nice try Darrin............you've been trying to get that autograph for years now!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*the fanclub*

"randy hinkleman, you're my hero"


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Thanks to all for the congrats!
> 
> Nice try Darrin............you've been trying to get that autograph for years now!!!!



yeah, but i got his autograph












all kidding aside, good job hinkster. taint no easy thing.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Way to go Hinkey!!! :77:

Now all we need to do is get him on the cover of GQ and Sports Illustrated and he will have the perfect trifecta. :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> yeah, but i got his autograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that same signature on countless cripies!!!!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Congratulations Randy*

Great achievement and awesome shooting.
Jbird


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats again Randy. Great acomplishment.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I've got that same signature on countless cripies!!!!


Liar!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I've got that same signature on countless cripies!!!!


yeah, but is yours from the 'return of the pro' era?


see what ya can get for free if ya ask?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

do you have any idea what you can get for this one of a kind rarity?

i'll tell ya...........


"ok, and.........?"




yes, thats what you can get for this one of a kind, rarity darrinM autographed BriteSite business card.

no silly money exchanges, no currency issues.....just a plain ol' "ok, and.........?" stupid look not included, but usually displayed

but wait, there's more. with this one of a kind, genuinely rare autographed darrinM BriteSite business card and a dollar, you too can get a cup of coffee. not just any cup of coffee, a special, tastes awfull cup of coffee. sugar and cream sold seperately.


owner of said autographed card makes no claims to value either actual or implied. actual exchange rate of autographed card is solely dependent on the perceived value by the potential owner. current owner claims no guarantee of authenticity or current market value, if any. in short, it is what it is


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats Hinky!!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> do you have any idea what you can get for this one of a kind rarity?
> 
> i'll tell ya...........
> 
> ...



So, I take it we won't be seeing that one up on EBay anytime soon?:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Congratulations.. Hinky

I just had mine dropped on the doorstep by the postman... I don't know why he didn't put it in the mailbox with the rest of the mail... :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Congratulations.. Hinky
> 
> I just had mine dropped on the doorstep by the postman... I don't know why he didn't put it in the mailbox with the rest of the mail... :wink:


You don't "STUFF" a HINKY in the mailbox!!!

Silly JAVI!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I told you guys that being brain dead helps when shooting....Boy does he ever look the part. Congratulations BIG BOY:cocktail:


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Way to go Hinkey!!! :77:
> 
> Now all we need to do is get him on the cover of GQ and Sports Illustrated and he will have the perfect trifecta. :wink:


as long as its not the swim suit issue


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> do you have any idea what you can get for this one of a kind rarity?
> 
> i'll tell ya...........
> 
> ...



Look when you are with the Sulta of Succasunna there are only so many things that are free  A biz card and MY signature are all the old man will give away!!!!!!!!!!!

Heck my first time by the table all I got was growl of ..... "Your blocking my booth kid, buzz off" & a "do you know a good german restaurant"...... Later that day I got the bill and still the only sig i got was mine on the bottom of the credit card receipt!:wink:













Just gotta love a smartazz..... Ask a shuckster what can I get for free and there is always an answer  When that card goes to e-bay let me know I may just buy it back!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I've got that same signature on countless cripies!!!!


I've got some money with that scribbled on it too.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You don't "STUFF" a HINKY in the mailbox!!!
> 
> Silly JAVI!


My mailwoman handed it to me very reverently when she drove up. I just got mine yesterday.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

The Swami said:


> My mailwoman handed it to me very reverently when she drove up. I just got mine yesterday.


Did you jump up and down with glee, saying "Hey, I know this guy!" And more importantly did it get you a date?:tongue:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Hutnicks said:


> Did you jump up and down with glee, saying "Hey, I know this guy!" And more importantly did it get you a date?:tongue:


My mailwoman is way too granola for me.  Besides, we all know I can't get dates.  I can't roll like OBT. I am just a poor, homely swami. I have nothing a woman would want to take from me in a court hearing.  Until I do, I won't be attractive to the opposite sex.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The Swami said:


> *My mailwoman is way too granola for me*.  Besides, we all know I can't get dates.  I can't roll like OBT. I am just a poor, homely swami. I have nothing a woman would want to take from me in a court hearing.  Until I do, I won't be attractive to the opposite sex.


Who knows, you could probably use a little "grit in your craw".


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

The Swami said:


> My mailwoman is way too granola for me.  Besides, we all know I can't get dates.  I can't roll like OBT. I am just a poor, homely swami. I have nothing a woman would want to take from me in a court hearing.  Until I do, I won't be attractive to the opposite sex.


Sounds like you need to find yourself a Buddist Chick

http://www.outstandingwomenspeak.com/searchResult.asp?speakerCode=53


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

this one comes with a free house

or is it the house comes with a free wife?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25371915


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> this one comes with a free house
> 
> or is it the house comes with a free wife?
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25371915


I think he'd be better taking a trip south to get the edge off:wink: It would be cheaper in the long run. 

4-5 hours ain't to far for a piece of .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

mind  with no strings attached.


----------

